# Is this a scam, email from microsoft?



## megga (Jul 8, 2014)

Our lad got a email stating


Microsoft account
Security info replacement
To continue replacing your security info, click the button below.
Continue
If you didn't request this, please ignore this email.
Thanks,
The Microsoft account team


He opened it and had to verify by having a code sent to a different email address, then i had one come up, but i deleted it straight away. Any help please
 would be great.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm afraid it sounds like a scam to me. I would run a virus scan.


----------



## megga (Jul 8, 2014)

thought so,  opened it and clicked on the link on his Kindle. Lucy i have not let him open it on my laptop, thanks for the reply


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 9, 2014)

In this case the clue is in the text: 





> If you didn't request this, please ignore this email


  did he request it?  no of course not, so it's spam/fishing whatever you want to call it.

Microsoft like other reputable companies would not send an email like this, it would be addressed to the recipient by name or reference.  Watch out for emails address to Dear xxxxx, where xxxx is your email address up to the @, so if your son is say: joe@hotmail.com then the email will be Dear Joe.  A good reason to have an email address with something other than you name in it (like joe1234, Dear Joe1234 is a give away).
I don't know what email reader you use but with mine if you hover your mouse over the button or link in an email it will display the URL for the link (similar to Firefox/IE) and that will tell you it's a fake.


----------

